# Hallberg-Rassy 53



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Does anyone have any comments they can offer on a Hallberg-Rassy 53 (or Hallberg-Rassy in general)? Especially why we shouldn't buy one? I'm familiar with the fact that they are bluewater and tend to be very well constructed, but are there any problems I should be aware of?


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

No reason not to buy one.. every owner we have met loves theirs. Great Boats


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Buy me one, and I'll write up a report.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Labatt, HR are probably one of the best boats in the World, if not the best...more HR's crossed the Atlantic than any other brand of boats.

One day, when I retire and quit racing (a long time from now), a HR will be my boat.

Many may say that XX or YY are better blue water beter this better, but I don't think they are. HR is really good, easy to sail and considering, relatively fast.

If you can afford buy one. Its like the Mercedes Benz of boats.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> If you can afford buy one. Its like the Mercedes Benz of boats.


The taxi cab of boats??? Not even close portugee. How about the Jaguar, or Aston Martin, or Bentley? Can you tell I don't like Mercedes? Except the Sprinter, thats one cool surf mobile.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

If HR is the Mercedes of boats, than Catalina is the Bentley!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> If HR is the Mercedes of boats, than Catalina is the Bentley!!!


Isn't Bentley pronounced Yu-go???


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Isn't Bentley pronounced Yu-go???


Yes, and Catamaran is pronounced No-Go.

HEHE! Got ya!

- CD


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nope... a near miss... I have a TRImaran... which is pronouced Go-fast... 


Cruisingdad said:


> Yes, and Catamaran is pronounced No-Go.
> 
> HEHE! Got ya!
> 
> - CD


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Nope... a near miss... I have a TRImaran... which is pronouced Go-fast...












Do the pedals help at all going upwind?


----------



## AlexHazzard (Mar 6, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> If HR is the Mercedes of boats, than Catalina is the Bentley!!!


I nearly spilled my cup of tea when I saw that!
it was supposed to be humorous, right?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

AlexHazzard said:


> I nearly spilled my cup of tea when I saw that!
> it was supposed to be humorous, right?


WATCH IT ALEX... I have your picture and will not hesitate to photoshop it!!!! HAHA!

- CD


----------



## paul77 (Jul 5, 2007)

The thing that totally blows my mind about Hallberg Rassy, is that it appears that they actually appreciate. One of thier adds alluded to this "the chance for true appreciation" something like that.

Look at HR 43.. In 2003 it was CW boat of the year under $400k.. The sail away price was $380k IIRC (I read the issue recently).

There are two 2003 HR 43s, and two 2004 HR 43s on YW right now.. 

$515k, $575k, $686k, $714k

Just totally nuts. Maybe this can be attributed to the decline in US dollars and increase in oil prices since 2003. Indeed other 2003 european import boats are high relative to their price in 2003. Much older HRs have eventually gone down.

With their marquee though and build quality, of any boat it seems you could expect to get much of your initial purchase back, it not also the upgrades.


----------



## AlexHazzard (Mar 6, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> WATCH IT ALEX... I have your picture and will not hesitate to photoshop it!!!! HAHA!
> 
> - CD


oops!
but if you do photoshop me, i need to look thinner, have a little more hair and maybe a touch taller, lol


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

On price...that is entirely due to the Euro ...in 2003 it was around 90c and now it is $1.40...that same 400k price is 622k today just adjusting for currency. Not a good time to buy Euro boats...but a good time to own one!! I expect Catalinas are looking pretty attractive over there. (g)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I loved th tri maran joke...SD they got you didn't they???

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Here's one I will never forget...what do you think DAME Ellen says now???

ahahahahahaha

Tsteele.....you Sir (yes you're a Sir in my book now) are indeed my favorite here until someone comes with a better one........I humbly bow in front of you!!!


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I told the wife that I'd almost buy the HR53 now and then decide later if I actually want to keep it.. we'd be able to sell it back for the same price, if not more, than we paid. From what I understand, the reason there are so few euro boats on the market in the US is that Euro buyers are coming to the US to save a lot of money due to the weak dollar.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I visited the HR factory twice before taking delivery of my HR40. The facility and work ethic are outstanding. I spent three weeks in Ellös before my Sweden-Annapolis shakedown cruise.

In addition to my own boat, I have sailed 36, 37, 43, 48, and 53 HRs. They are great boats, and factory support is very good. There is not a huge support base in the US, but enthusiastic owners in the US and Vickie Vance at HR Parts ( www.hr-parts.com ) in Sweden make things easy. See www.hrowners.net for the not terribly active US owners group and the UK group on http://www.hroa.co.uk/forum/ . There is also a very active HR_Users_Group on Yahoo.

Like every boat there are some idiosyncrasies to be aware of. None are significant, but they are worth hearing about so you don't have to learn them on your own.

The aft cabin is a great place to rest. The weather had to be pretty bad crossing the Atlantic before I moved midships. It's wonderful at anchor. The separation of the forward and aft cabin makes sailing with guests very nice. The salon of every HR I have been on is a comfortable and gracious place to entertain or just kick back and watch a movie.

The systems are reliable and well thought out.

I sail mine singlehanded very often without any issues.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Great comments and highly appreciated!

If anyone wants to see some video from the boat we looked at...


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

During the time I spent sailing the Med, the HRs were plentiful there and were amoung the boats we most admired and envied. And that was before German Frers got involved with the designs, which have only improved since.

One anecdote I will pass along concerns a problem with the cockpit windshield on a fairly late model HR. I read an account by an owner that described the boat taking a large wave that struck the windshield, which subsequently shattered. Not into bits and chunks of safety glass, but into lethal shards. It left him in a real bind in heavy weather, as he was not able to tend the sheets because the lines were blanketed in razor sharp glass shards.

With their reputation for quality, I imagine that HR would have remedied that issue by now, but it would be worth inquiring about, especially if you are considering a used model.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice little tour labatt and a very nice interior - HR's similarities to Nauticats are uncanny.


----------



## marcusli (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes HR's are really nice boats and we swedes like to think we do make the best boats in the world  

Realize the $/€ ratio is not in favour for yiou guys in th us buying european, anyways you might want to look at Najad and Malö too that are similar in design / quality of workmanship & build. Sweden Yachts, CR & Arcona all make performance cruiser extraordinaire, especially Arcona giving Swan a run for the money. 

If you're interested, fly over for the 'open yard' weekend annually in late august on the island of Orust - home of HR, Najad, CR et.c. All above will be on display and you will get a chance to see the production.

Hope above was at least new to someone and of some interest/help


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

Great, just showed the site to my wife and she fell in love with them......looks like I need to earn more money


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

HR 53.....the boat I of my dreams


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Ditto*



GySgt said:


> Great, just showed the site to my wife and she fell in love with them......looks like I need to earn more money


You beat me to the punch line..


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Great boat, but one of the reasons (among many) that we walked away was due to the complexity of the systems. The electrical system alone is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Labatt... you didn't buy one of the best boats in the World because the electrical system is complicated?

Please...tell me how can I fit that in a bar conversation?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Exactly what about the electrical system was so ridiculous???


labatt said:


> Great boat, but one of the reasons (among many) that we walked away was due to the complexity of the systems. The electrical system alone is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I too find it difficult to believe that you walked because of the electrical systems. Knowing you, I'm sure you could have learned the system in about 2 days.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I actually talked to Bernie from Rogue Wave in Annapolis. He used to own an HR53. While they are incredible boats, maintenance costs on them are high. There are several electrical systems on board - 12v, 24v, 120v, 220v. The primary is the 24v, and there are a number of step down converters to power the 12v. Same thing with the 120v vs. the 220v. When you walk around the boat, everywhere there is an outlet there are 3 - a 12v, a 24v and a 120v. According to Bernie, the batteries continue to draw a lot of power even when everything is turned off. I confirmed that past another HR53 owner. The amount of cabling is ridiculous and tracing stuff is near impossible. The HR46 supposedly has a simplified version of the same system, but they went to town on the HR53. There are a number of other high maintenance issues, including the refrigeration and the drive system. There were several reasons we decided to back off the particular HR53 we looked at, but concern about the electrical system was definitely one of them. If money was no object and we could hire out every time we had a problem, we would have purchased the boat in a new york minute. Unfortunately, even though we count our blessings every day, we'd rather invest our money in a simpler vessel. I will say this - backing out of the deal was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do in my entire life, and that includes quitting smoking.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*complication comes with size.*



labatt said:


> The HR46 supposedly has a simplified version of the same system, but they went to town on the HR53.


Isn't it true that anytime you move up to the 50+ range the systems are going to become larger and more complicated. Seems like if you want simple you go smaller, say 40 to 50 range.

Anyway, I would love to have a HR53 but it is nowhere near my budget.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you want simple go smaller...GET AN OPTI... 



mbarksdale said:


> Isn't it true that anytime you move up to the 50+ range the systems are going to become larger and more complicated. Seems like if you want simple you go smaller, say 40 to 50 range.
> 
> Anyway, I would love to have a HR53 but it is nowhere near my budget.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> If you want simple go smaller...GET AN OPTI...


I'm not quite sure about that..albeit a small simple boat have you seen the system on "you know who's" new Opti??

Besides, any one can sail one...not all can sail an opti efficientely.....

Try another boat


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I bet Fred's dad got him one with all the bells & whistles....  

Hmm... How about a Sonar...  That's pretty simple boat, and some had a nice self-tacking jib.


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

Well my wifes grand plan is go to Europe and buy a HR62, and sail Europe for a year while my daughter goes to an English speaking Portuguese school then have it, (the boat, not me) shipped back. I really think she has my paycheck confused with her imaginary boyfriends paycheck. Either way I am grateful she loves to sail with me.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

There you goo my friend...all my brothers went there, I didn't...that's why I am not the successfull one and have to do this s**t for a living...

St. Julians a mere 4 miles from my house and 6 from my marina.

And this one is farther, add 10 miles to the above


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> There you goo my friend...all my brothers went there, I didn't...that's why I am not the successfull one and have to do this s**t for a living...
> 
> St. Julians a mere 4 miles from my house and 6 from my marina.
> 
> And this one is farther, add 10 miles to the above


Very cool thanks.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

mbarksdale said:


> Isn't it true that anytime you move up to the 50+ range the systems are going to become larger and more complicated. Seems like if you want simple you go smaller, say 40 to 50 range.


Every additional foot of boat length adds complication to systems, but compared to other *previously owned* boats we've been looking at (Tayana, Oyster, Hylas, Taswell, and a bunch of others), the HR53 is far more complex.


----------



## lharmon (Jul 26, 2005)

It takes a lot of courage and fortitude to step back and make the hard call especially when you are caught up and emotionally invested. I'm going to remember your story when I look for my next boat. I think it is a great lesson for all of us and can help others from making mistakes.

I hope you find the perfect boat soon.

LH


----------

